
The McRib Effect - bgschulman31
https://ofdollarsanddata.com/the-mcrib-effect/
======
fybe
When I think about how volatile our biggest systems ( finance, politics etc)
and how complex they are I first get too confused to understand them, then
frustrated, then I lose hope.

Do we just throw stuff at the wall and hope something sticks? Or is it all
just a big gamble?

Between all the pollsters, financial forecasts, weather forecasts or even
project planning, is it just a game of chance if you are correct in your
assumptions and calculations?

------
masonic
"One week later you receive another letter from the same firm, but this time
they claim a different stock is about to _drop_ in price. You go back to the
first letter, and, lo and behold, they were _right_. The stock went _up_ ".

This is a definition of "right" with which I was previously unfamiliar.

~~~
beatgammit
I don't follow. They said they received:

\- letter A in week one saying stock $A is going up \- letter B in week two
that stock $B is going down; OP checks stock $A and it did indeed go up

Etc.

It was a little complex in the wording, but the point was clear IMO.

